
Scaling the Largest Dockless Bikesharing Platform - jinqueeny
https://pingcap.com/blog/Use-Case-TiDB-in-Mobike/
======
ShadowFaxSam
After living in Washington DC which was one of the first cities to
successfully implement the bikeshare model, I honestly dont understand why
cities still continue to push the dockless model. Capital BikeShare in DC
worked for year, I didn't have a car and it was my primary means of
transportation. There was a plethora of docks placed strategically throughout
the city and I rarely had an issue finding a dock to park my bike. In the last
year they are testing the dockless model and I now I see bikes thrown all over
the street just as I have in other cities with dockless bikeshare. Why the
push to continue for the dockless option?

~~~
sfifs
Well why do you need a dock at all? In Singapore and China, I find shared
bikes from different providers neatly parked virtually at any major bus stop,
subway station mall or apartment block and it's very convenient for say doing
a short shopping trip or going to the metro. Is the problem that people in DC
don't park properly?

~~~
darklajid
I see bikes without saddles (stolen?), with destroyed/sliced saddles
(vandalism) and in otherwise okay shape lying .. everywhere in Singapore.
Sometimes in the middle of the road (the divider, not the actual road). In
random bushes.

Yes, the _majority_ probably is parked properly. But there are so many cases
of "bike abuse" around that I see on a daily basis that I'm constantly shaking
my head about this lack of respect and care. Is DC that much worse? I wouldn't
know.

~~~
foobarian
I would have expected Singapore of all places to be tidy, given all the
anecdotes about anti-littering enforcement, chewing gum, etc.

~~~
darklajid
It is quite clean, for sure! It's so much cleaner than any other place I've
been to.

But people are people and some things are quite normal and expected here..
Like randomly putting these bikes ~wherever~ or littering cigarette buds.

------
ucaetano
> Mobike is the world’s first and largest dockless bike-sharing provider

World's first?

Please, DB has been operating one across Germany since 2000, 15 years before
Mobike even existed.

~~~
donarb
According to Call A Bike's terms, some locations require you to return the
bike to the place where you started from, charging you a 5 EUR fee if you
choose not to.

This seems to make Mobike's claims true, the first truly dockless service for
all customers regardless of location.

[https://www.callabike-
interaktiv.de/pdf/connect/Price%20list...](https://www.callabike-
interaktiv.de/pdf/connect/Price%20list%20Call%20a%20Bike.pdf)

